# suche GPS Daten Volksbank Arena Harz



## martins (24. September 2007)

hi
da die GPS Daten nicht auf der Homepage der Arena zu finden sind, frage ich mal hier : wer hat die Daten noch - und kann sie mir zumailen?


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ober (24. September 2007)

Doch sind sie noch!
Auf dieser Seite GANZ UNTEN
http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/2006/mountainbikerouten.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (25. September 2007)

martins schrieb:


> hi
> da die GPS Daten nicht auf der Homepage der Arena zu finden sind, frage ich mal hier : wer hat die Daten noch - und kann sie mir zumailen?
> 
> 
> ...



einfach einmal per email dort http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/2006/gpstracks.htm anfragen, dann bekommt man aktuelle tracks per email innerhalb eines tages.

gruß
downhillfaller


----------



## Ober (25. September 2007)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> einfach einmal per email dort http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/2006/gpstracks.htm anfragen, dann bekommt man aktuelle tracks per email innerhalb eines tages.
> 
> gruß
> downhillfaller



Warum sollte man das machen ? Meinst Du das sie Dir andere Touren zusenden als auf deren Seite veröffentlicht sind ???


----------



## Smash (25. September 2007)

Warum diese Touren fahren?
Sie sind langweilig und zu 95% anspruchslos, ausser man fährt sie mit dem Hollandrad und als Familienausflug mit seinen Kindern!
Wenn man den Harz etwas näher kennengelernt hat und vergleichen kann, frage ich mich wieso die 'Arena' so enttäuschende Touren für MTB-Fahrer enthält...
Aber, macht Eure eigenen Erfahrungen... auch via GPS!


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. September 2007)

Ober schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das machen ? Meinst Du das sie Dir andere Touren zusenden als auf deren Seite veröffentlicht sind ???



Vielleicht damit du sie in einem vernüftigen GPX-Format bekommst  
Ob sie aktueller sind weiß ich nicht, habe keine dieses Jahr getestet.

@smash: fahr mal ausgeschilderte Touren im Schwarzwald, dagegen ist die Harz-Arena ja richtig "anspruchsvoll". 

v.G.
Downhillfaller


----------



## Julianernst (29. September 2007)

http://www.gps-tour.info/index.html

Nur als Hilfe um Tracks aus dem Harz zubekommen.

Gruss Julianernst


----------



## norinofu (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin, habe verschiedentlich gelesen, dass die Touren verkehrt rum (!) ausgewiesen sind. Bin letztes Jahr dann selbst mal eine gefahren - war auch verkehrt rum: Trail rauf und Schotter runter. 
Am Besten gehts mit Kompass Wanderkarte und dann die Wege, die nicht auf Straßen verlaufen. Und wenn´s gut aussieht, einfach mal den nächsten Trail abbiegen.
See you on the trail 
Ralf aus HH


----------

